# Good p for life in a 75?



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

hey guys i just setup a 75 gallon and i was either going to put my rhom or red devil in there and sell the other one, but recently ive been thinking of selling both. i was thinking of getting like 6 baby pygos (fully aware that i would lose some) or a solitary serraspecies.
terns or caribe for the pygos or something "different" for a serra. it seems everyone has irritans and rhoms and brandti's these days. if i do look for a solitary fish,. obviously im going to want something with some character. the Red devil ahs the most character out of any fish i have ever owned, but i think i want a new fish (new tank=new fish...lol)

i know character is fish dependent and not specie dependent, but im sure some species are more prone to being more aggressive than others. i was thinking either a manny or elong (just because they are different, and sorta rare) but will a 75 be good for these fish for life? could you recommend something that you would put in this 75? (hell it doesnt even have to be piranha....maybe soem assorted african cichlids, or a community CA/SA cichlid tank would be sick)

edit: 
cliff notes:
new tank....either a rhom or a red devil (which i own) were going in there....want to sell both...want new fish with lots of character...what would you do....


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

id go with the elong, wicked p's!!

ian


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

o i would love an elong! i just dont know if it would be good for life in a 4ft tank. usually i see people housing them in a 125, which is a 5 ft tank.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

I wouldn't go the elong rout. They are stelthy animals with fast swiming abilities. They would need a 6ft + tank imo. A manny would be awsome, and yes for life, because by the time you get rid of it it will have only grown 1 inch HAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

timmy said:


> I wouldn't go the elong rout. They are stelthy animals with fast swiming abilities. They would need a 6ft + tank imo. A manny would be awsome, and yes for life, because by the time you get rid of it it will have only grown 1 inch HAHAHAHAHA.
> [snapback]1058712[/snapback]​


wow tim you actually sound loike you know what you re talking about now. lol.
btw i used your pics of my Red devil if thats ok...the ones from your "29 gallon for sale" post


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

HAHAHA, what pics ??


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

sorry dude totally forgot u have a 75gallon, elong would be cool but yeah , they are built and shaped for long tanks really

ian


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

What are the tank dimensions?
If it's at least 48-52" long and 20" deep, it would be fine for any Serra species except a Manny or Rhom. But those two species, if sold as a juvenile, would be fine in that tank for a good number of years.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

its a standard 75... 48 x 20 x 18









edit my lfs has a 5-6 in manny for 60 bucks! how long would he be good in that tank for? (keep in mind i havent kept a fish for more than a year....lol)


----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)

redbellyjx said:


> o i would love an elong! i just dont know if it would be good for life in a 4ft tank. usually i see people housing them in a 125, which is a 5 ft tank.
> [snapback]1058705[/snapback]​


my 130 is a 6.5ft


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

get that manny thats a frickin deal dude


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

redbellyjx said:


> its a standard 75... 48 x 20 x 18
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Manny is a btad bigger than 6", and currently lives happily in a 50g tank (40x16x20"). He's very a active and fast swimmer, but his tank is spaceous enough for a couple of years to come (until he hits some8-9" in size).

If you'd be able to find a similar-sized Manueli (and you said you could), it should be fine in your 75g tank for many years to come - they grow very slowly (mine grew some 2" in two years), and your tank is spaceous enough to house him comfortably until he reaches 10-12".

That price is awesome, btw - the average price for a Manny that size is at least 50% higher.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

im going to check him out right now, and post pictures to get a definate ID. i heard from someone else that saw these fish that they are gouldini (sp?)


----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)

redbellyjx said:


> im going to check him out right now, and post pictures to get a definate ID. i heard from someone else that saw these fish that they are gouldini (sp?)
> [snapback]1059745[/snapback]​


Good luck man on what ever you get


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

you could always get some pygos...more fish=more chance of finding and aggressive fish if thats what you are into


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

sigh....
i just got back from the LFS,although the fish person wasnt there, i talked to the reptile girl. She didnt know where any of the wish were but allowed me to look around anyways to see if we could find the manueli. i did not find a manny, but found instead a 6 in eigenmanni 60 bucks. either 1) the mannies sold or 2) the person i heard this from got the fish type messed up


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

compare that price to those at SA or Aquascape they usually have good prices


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

aquascape has/had 3 inch eigenmannis for 75! but its not really what i was looking for :sigh:


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

i'd wait for exactly what i want


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

redbellyjx said:


> aquascape has/had 3 inch eigenmannis for 75! but its not really what i was looking for :sigh:
> [snapback]1059829[/snapback]​


they had 1" eigens there for $20, thats what i got


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Yea man, you might want to do a pygo shoal. While there personalities may not be that interactive with you, they are very interactive with each other which makes it a great deal of fun to watch. And if you are looking for something to show to your friends *cough*youknowthatiswhatmostofyouwant*cough* then figure this, atleast ONE pygo fish is going to be hungry at any given time, so he will probally lead the feast!!


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

i would like a shoal, but i mean i only have a 75. thats 4 fish max for life. in my experience, the only fun shoals are like 7+ fish


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

I know this is going to go againts what a lot of people say, but I'm sure you could put more in there for a WHILE. Figure this, they slow their growth at like 5". So, if you get like atleast 7 red bellys in there, a strong powerhead, and keep them well fed, IMHO I think they would be ok for a while.


----------



## iceman32333 (May 7, 2005)

Had one 8 incher and 5 6 inchers in my 75, they did NOTHING but hide and were very boring. 3 of them died off and they turned BEAST! I wouldent do more than 4. Just my 2 cents.


----------

